# Pes Anserine Bursa



## jmkitchen (Dec 11, 2009)

Does anyone have some suggestions on what CPT code to use on this?

Please note that after the arthroscopic segment of the procedure was completed, attention was directed to the resection of the pes Anserine bursa. This was accomplished by making a longitudinal incision directly over the Pes Anserine bursa deepening it to the subcutaneous tissue and then identifying the Pes Anserine as it inserted on the anteromedial tibia. This was identified quite easily. The Pes Anserine bursa was then carefully reflected off the hamstring tendons without difficulty. The bursa itself was quite thickened and somewhat fibrotic, consistent with long-standing bursitis. This wound was then copiously irrigated with normal saline solution. The subcutaneous tissue was closed with #3-0 Vicryl sutures and the skin was closed with staples.


----------



## annr420 (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't code knees, however if you can't find a code that matches exactly, see if there is one that closely represents the procedure performed and the RVUs involved. Even though Pes Anserine is not truly 'prepatellar' maybe 27340 is the most accurate code to use.
Doesn't it drive you crazy when an anatomical feature or medical condition is considered worthy of a fairly recognizable name, but there is no code to address it????


----------

